# Online Wood Suppliers



## Rusti

Hi guys, i often have problems finding some uncommon wood for luthiery, and i was thinking we can make a list (if it doesnt already exist) of the online shops the sells woods worldwide that would be useful to every one of us little luthiers 
I can keep updated this first post and try to organize it with some sense.
Every kind of wood like necks, bodies, tops, veneers, fretboard would be useful.
I start with these:

Exotic Woods
Fraser Valley Fine Woods
Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies
Koa Wood for Luthier Supply - Hawaii - guitar woods, guitar tonewoods, curly koa wood for guitar building
Hearne Hardwoods Internet Store! :: Guitar / Luthier Wood
Rivolta snc - Tonewood (Italy)
Wood Turning Supplies, Turning Wood for Wood Turners, and Tonewood for Luthiers and Guitar Builders -Vedder Mountain Hardwoods
Luthier Supplies Tonewoods - The Guitar Sherpa
Luthier Tonewood Supplier, Guitar Tops, Body Blanks, Acoustic Sets, Neck Blanks
Rare and Exotic Wood Veneer from Herzog Veneers, Inc.
Exotic Wood Online - Suppliers of Hardwood Lumber and Veneers

Every suggestion on how to organize the list or everything else would be welcome 

Thank you.


----------



## Ben.Last

Thanks. I hope I have occasion to make use of this at some point.


----------



## eegor

We should sticky this. I could've used this a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, for those who live in Mexico (2 tops lol) you cant have those sites ship here. You can however have them ship to the US, then that person take it to you.

The only place I've seen online is a guy on the "mexican ebay" (mercado libre). He has top quality woods though, and is a very nice person.

Maderas para guitarras (Lauderia) Aros y Fondos - $ 50.00 en MercadoLibre


----------



## technomancer

The one I use the most

Gilmerwood Home Page

PS - Stickied and changed the title slightly


----------



## Bobulot

I've used Exotic Woods of Burlington Ontario before and would recommend them to any Canadians. Check out the online stock or give them a call, they're great to talk to and ship fast.
Home - Exotic-Woods


----------



## anthonyferguson

A couple from the UK

David Dyke
john boddy timber


----------



## Rusti

Hi! Thanks everyone for the help, im quite busy at the moment but i plan to add the last links and organize the list with some sense in the next days 
thanks again.


----------



## scherzo1928

2 I posted earlier today:
gilmer wood company
Gilmer Wood Company Musical Instrument Woods

cookwoods:
Exotic Woods & Hardwoods of the World | Cook Woods


----------



## canuck brian

Bobulot said:


> I've used Exotic Woods of Burlington Ontario before and would recommend them to any Canadians. Check out the online stock or give them a call, they're great to talk to and ship fast.
> Home - Exotic-Woods



I'll happily support this - the guys and gals at Exotic Woods are awesome. If you can ever visit it in person, it's mindblowing.


----------



## TheWreck

Christopher Tonewood Home PageHeader Shows Shopping Cart Member log in About Us, Luthier Tonewood information


----------



## scherzo1928

Oregon Wild Wood 
thank elq for the link.


----------



## SD83

Two from Germany:
Seite "home" | holz-faszination.de 
Designholz.com
The last one doesn't really sell "tonewood", and the planks I bought there were not really straight, but if you have some time to let them dry and don't care about losing a few % of the wood through planing, they have some nice stuff.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Just wondering, is it me or has Oregon Wildwood gone offline? Haven't been able to visit their website for over a week right now.


----------



## Rusti

it redirects me here Oregon Wild Wood but it look its working to me


----------



## scherzo1928

It's there, I've been drooling over some more redwood lately.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Hm, don't know what's going on here then, I'm getting a "can't find the page at ....." etc message.  Just when I was drooling over some pretty woods...


----------



## Rusti

UnderTheSign said:


> Hm, don't know what's going on here then, I'm getting a "can't find the page at ....." etc message.  Just when I was drooling over some pretty woods...



Try with another browser


----------



## elq

An Exotic Hardwood Store - Cocobolo & Bocote Specialty Shop

The have lots of cocobolo, bocote, mac and asian ebony and some bloodwood.


----------



## Rusti

can't i edit the first post?


----------



## Saint

Hi,do you ship to Europe?


----------



## sondich

We're based out of Fontana, California and put some of our tonewoods online with front and back pictures. We stock much more than is shown.

WOOD OUTLET


----------



## strong_strings

Rusti said:


> Hi guys, i often have problems finding some uncommon wood for luthiery, and i was thinking we can make a list (if it doesnt already exist) of the online shops the sells woods worldwide that would be useful to every one of us little luthiers
> I can keep updated this first post and try to organize it with some sense.
> Every kind of wood like necks, bodies, tops, veneers, fretboard would be useful.
> I start with these:
> 
> Exotic Woods
> Fraser Valley Fine Woods
> Luthiers Mercantile International, Inc. Guitar Builder Wood and Supplies
> Koa Wood for Luthier Supply - Hawaii - guitar woods, guitar tonewoods, curly koa wood for guitar building
> Hearne Hardwoods Internet Store! :: Guitar / Luthier Wood
> Rivolta snc - Tonewood (Italy)
> Wood Turning Supplies, Turning Wood for Wood Turners, and Tonewood for Luthiers and Guitar Builders -Vedder Mountain Hardwoods
> Luthier Supplies Tonewoods - The Guitar Sherpa
> Luthier Tonewood Supplier, Guitar Tops, Body Blanks, Acoustic Sets, Neck Blanks
> Rare and Exotic Wood Veneer from Herzog Veneers, Inc.
> Exotic Wood Online - Suppliers of Hardwood Lumber and Veneers
> 
> Every suggestion on how to organize the list or everything else would be welcome
> 
> Thank you.




OH!
Awesome post!
How did you find all of these?
nice!


----------



## mesaman000

good to know this is tagged


----------



## Iamasingularity

Man these are some good links! Kudos to everyone who`s contributed! I find it pretty hard to find good suppliers. So far I have 2 planks of Maple, 1 Ash and some Cherry, they are all drying till I finish my friend`s telecaster build. I`m pretty unexperienced, but I do my best to apply what I learn. Does anyone know a shop that has reasonably priced Black Limba? Although I` sure it won`t be used for building the next year or two, I just want to have stock since woods are getting pretty rare and expensive. Plus I don`t want to pay a ridiculous amount of custom. I paid 24 dollars custom on my last purchase of an Ash plank, and the plank itself was about 50.


----------



## jarnozz

for all the Dutch/German/Belgium guys who are looking for wood try out this shop:
Arnhemse Fijnhouthandel - Teak Eiken + 120 andere houtsoorten, plaatmateriaal en fineer.

They have almost all the wood you need for building a guitar! and fairly cheap to. the deliver for 18 euros and respond directly if you have any questions. they even got a luthier department especially for guitar building! just letting you know


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

Here is my favorite place to get wood-
www.rarewoodsusa.com


The owner, Rory Wood, is a wood and guitar enthusiast. The bulk of Rory's exotic wood empire resides in Cape Town South Africa and the Mexico, Maine location is his North American foothold. He has excellent prices and even better availability. 

Here is some of the wood that I was drooling over last time I was out there-

6/4 bubinga upto 14" wide
Padauk upto 12/4
HUGE supply of Macassar Ebony and Indian Rosewood in many widths
Indian Rosewood back and side set for acoustics for under $100
Indian Rosewood fretboards for under $10
Kingwood
Tulipwood
African Blackwood
Pink and Red Ivory
Crotch cut mahogany BIG sizes
Satine
Wild Olive
Curly and Curly Birdseye Rock Maple

If you have ever wanted an ebony or rosewood neck on a guitar and didn't want to pay a fortune for it I'd be thinking about getting myself a supply of it now.


----------



## Necromagnon

Gallery Hardwoods


----------



## Levi79

Very very pleased with Black Forest Wood out of Calgary Alberta.
Welcome to The Black Forest Wood Company
Very reasonable prices, great selection, great pieces, great people.
Some of the pieces and tops they have cut specifically for guitars are pretty pricey, but if you're looking at grabbing some raw lumber they're great.
I got all this for $230 (guitar is just for reference)


----------



## Seanthesheep

Anyone have a good source for good quality rosewood neck blanks?


----------



## Levi79

Seanthesheep said:


> Anyone have a good source for good quality rosewood neck blanks?


You can get them from LMII. And I'm pretty sure they have them at exotic woods in Ontario. 

Also quite satisfied with Bow River Woods out of BC. Some of their stuff is a bit pricey, but you can also get some awesome stuff for cheap from them. Great service as well. I just got 3 awesome tops from them for $70.
Quality Curly, Quilted, Spalted Maple Guitar Tonewood | Bow River Specialty Woods


----------



## NUTSguitarchannel

For all dutch people or ebay or this!
GuitarSupplies, dé webshop voor gitaarbouwonderdelen en gereedschappen
BTW levi is that a Ibanez FGM?


----------



## Levi79

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> For all dutch people or ebay or this!
> GuitarSupplies, dé webshop voor gitaarbouwonderdelen en gereedschappen
> BTW levi is that a Ibanez FGM?


S540


----------



## Necromagnon

NUTSguitarchannel said:


> For all dutch people or ebay or this!
> GuitarSupplies, dé webshop voor gitaarbouwonderdelen en gereedschappen
> BTW levi is that a Ibanez FGM?


It's very expensive...
For deutch (and around), there're lots of suppliers, such as www.espen.de or Designholz.com - Der Onlineshop für Furniere & Edelhölzer aller Art .


----------



## teleofseven

looking for a suppiler for pau ferro (bolivian rosewood) neck blanks and madagascar ebony in europe. 

thanks!


----------



## chrisxrome

Can anyone suggest places within the UK? Thanks!


----------



## zero_end

Birdseye Maple Wood

Ample choices of Maple and Ash.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater

Google "Woodworkers Paradise in Maine" and you'll find a fantastic company that supplies several guitar companies and has onsite CNC manufacturing capabilities. They specialize in birdseye maple and if you own a EBMM you could be familiar with their wood already.


----------



## rogerskevin

These are some wood supplier/ dealer i know.

Newton Woods 

Easy Creek Lumber

Goby Walnut Products

Gilmer Wood Co.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist

www.oregonburls.com has some of the nicest burls out there

There have been some absolute stunners on the site, it'd be worth keeping an eye on the page as long as you're planning on building a killer instrument

Expect to see some immaculate pieces of wood on there!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Fraser Valley Fine Woods is having a sale going on if anyone is interested in various maple tops. Cheaper shipping for us Cannucks, too. 

Fraser Valley Fine Woods


----------



## SnowfaLL

anyone know any good supplies of thicker roasted maple boards?? 2 1/2" inch thick at least.


----------



## sondich

NickCormier said:


> anyone know any good supplies of thicker roasted maple boards?? 2 1/2" inch thick at least.



Hi Nick - We're in the US and roast 4/4-12/4 hardwoods. On the floor we have 9/4 Roasted Birdseye Maple. If there's something unusual you're looking for and have some lead time, we can usually figure a way to make it happen. PM if you'd like pictures or want more info.

- Steve


----------



## geese_com

Anyone know where you can get some pernambuco for neck blanks?


----------



## tank

hy guys,where can I find roasted maple? I'll start a built and I need this piece of wood


----------



## patata

Looking for(inside EU):

Maple,buckeye burl(optional),ebony,swamp ash-ash,basswood.

Thanks a ton


----------



## Necromagnon

patata said:


> Looking for(inside EU):
> 
> Maple,buckeye burl(optional),ebony,swamp ash-ash,basswood.
> 
> Thanks a ton


What for? Dimensions? And have you even search a little bit? There're many links given above, and some others really easy to find. 
- ESPEN AG - Holz aus naturnaher Waldwirtschaft
Designholz.com - Der Onlineshop für Furniere & Edelhölzer aller Art
Octopus Wood Works, Guitar Woods, Blockflute Woods, Bagpipe Woods, Craft Woods - Products (close from your location)

Amongst many others.
I didn't look if they have what you want though.


----------



## Coreysaur

Necromagnon said:


> - ESPEN AG - Holz aus naturnaher Waldwirtschaft


 
That Espen site looks really nice but I didn`t find on their site anything about shipping. Do they ship their woods across EU?


----------



## Necromagnon

Coreysaur said:


> That Espen site looks really nice but I didn`t find on their site anything about shipping. Do they ship their woods across EU?


Yes, assurely. I've ordered them some woods last year, and they easily ship it to France. Afterwards, I think you'd better contact them directly to have an estimation and some information, maybe there're some restrictions from your governement laws or anything.


----------



## Coreysaur

Necromagnon said:


> Yes, assurely. I've ordered them some woods last year, and they easily ship it to France. Afterwards, I think you'd better contact them directly to have an estimation and some information, maybe there're some restrictions from your governement laws or anything.



Thanks,man, I`ll definitely shoot them an e-mail.


----------



## Necromagnon

You're welcome.


----------



## FIXXXER

chrisxrome said:


> Can anyone suggest places within the UK? Thanks!



i made greatexperience with : 

Exotic Hardwoods Uk Ltd | Guitar Tops

i ordered a zebrano top recently and got t two days later (UK > Germany)
the quality is insane and the contact was also very firendly and professional.
pricing seems pretty OK also.


----------



## Necromagnon

Thanks for the link, didn't know about this shop. Good selection!


----------



## jtm45

The guy at 'Prime Timber' in the UK has just put some new English Walnut Bookmatched Drop-Top sets up for sale if anyone's interested.

Products | Instrument_woods | Drop_tops | Prime Timber | Specialist Suppliers of Wood to Businesses, Instrument Makers and Individuals

He's got some nice Acoustic Back & Sides sets too but i thought the drop-tops would be more popular for what people here tend to be building.


----------



## Necromagnon

jtm45 said:


> The guy at 'Prime Timber' in the UK has just put some new English Walnut Bookmatched Drop-Top sets up for sale if anyone's interested.
> 
> Products | Instrument_woods | Drop_tops | Prime Timber | Specialist Suppliers of Wood to Businesses, Instrument Makers and Individuals
> 
> He's got some nice Acoustic Back & Sides sets too but i thought the drop-tops would be more popular for what people here tend to be building.


Holy crap! He has some freaking nice pieces! 
That's unfair: I'm out of money and full of wood already... (don't take this sentence out of its context...)


----------



## Darky

Nice and affordable wood supplier in Germany Nebelheim Tonholz

And another one with a nice selection of fretboard material Edelholzverkauf.de


----------



## jtm45

German online store here with quite a few sets of 'Spalted' Walnut tops and loads of regular European Walnut tops to choose from, some pretty cheap too. Loads of Spalted Maple tops too! Not amazing but definitely worth a look..

tonewood » Spalted Walnut


----------



## jtm45

This US seller's wood doesn't come cheap but he sells some of the best looking Walnut (Master Grade Claro & Bastogne mostly) i've ever seen.
This is the kind of quality he usually has on offer;










This is the link to his 'Wood Store' page;

Claro Walnut Gunstock Wood; Guitar Walnut; Bastogne Walnut; English Walnut.


----------



## thedarknightshreds

For people in the u.k
Yandles Wooden Bowl Blanks - Yandle and Sons Ltd


----------



## Eliguy666

Newton Woods has the best and cheapest buckeye burl stock that I've seen.
Newton Woods - Buckeye Burl Guitar Faces


----------



## foreright

thedarknightshreds said:


> For people in the u.k
> Yandles Wooden Bowl Blanks - Yandle and Sons Ltd



I can second this one - the ash for my 7 string build came from here and is some of the nicest I've seen


----------



## BlackMastodon

Bought some black limba and a ziricote fretboard from Oregon Wildwood recently. The wood is great and the prices were fair, but has anyone noticed that the communication from them is really lacking? I emailed them about a question before I ordered and they never got back to me, and when I did place the order they didn't really send me any tracking info or anything, just an invoice. They also calculated the shipping wrong and I had to pay more than I expected. Just curious if anyone else had a similar experience. 

Regardless, the wood is great and the prices on the site ate pretty damn good so I'll use them again most likely.


----------



## thrsher

Eliguy666 said:


> Newton Woods has the best and cheapest buckeye burl stock that I've seen.
> Newton Woods - Buckeye Burl Guitar Faces



bought some wood from this guy, terrible packaging and a dick to deal with. first slab that came to me got snapped in shipping. i do not recommend


----------



## Connor

Here's some that I've found in the past while searching for some decent suppliers, tried to cross reference with the thread, sorry if I've repeated.

Exotic Lutherie Woods | Fine exotic woods for builders of musical instruments (rosewood, macassar ebony and ziricote)
Home (nice redwood)
Hibdon Hardwood, Inc. (sweet cocobolo)
Bow River Specialty Woods | Quality Curly, Quilted, Spalted Maple Guitar Tonewood (real nice spalted/burl maple and walnut tops at times)

However I can't vouch for their customer service/delivery as it's always been too expensive or not realistic to ship to Australia. The only US supplier I've used (A flamed maple that was too hard to resist) has been Northridge and they were great.


----------



## thrsher

Anyone have any leads on snakewood? Gilmer doesn't have the right spcs I need


----------



## Connor

RC Tonewoods has some fretboard dimensioned snakewood.

RC Tonewoods!, Your source for fine tonewoods


----------



## fenderbender4

Does anyone know of a place that has pernambuco in the size for a guitar neck? Next to impossible, but hoping for a 2" X 4.5" X 30"


----------



## RGM8

TASMANIAN TONE WOODS | Musical Instrument Timber Supplier & Exporter | Tasmania, Australia

Great site for Australian tonewoods


----------



## scott from _actual time_

Rusti said:


> ...online shops the sells woods ...
> 
> Exotic Woods


i give a shout-out for Exotic Woods. i ordered a sapele body blank from them a few weeks ago, with a couple minor requests. they came through great, shipped it immediately, and it's a great piece of wood, exactly as i wanted.


----------



## Necromagnon

Does some of you know good EU veneer supplier of quilted maple? It seems nearly impossible to find. Design Holz has nice ones but they're not uniform enough in term of colour (white to yellow, not what I'd like for a stain), and I can't find good ones. Only DavidDyke.co.uk seem to have some stuff listed (but no pics :/ ) for a fair price.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred

Quilted Maple, Maple Quilted, Quilted Maple Veneer Heavily Figured 48 inches x 19 inches Found this for you, I've ordered from them before and they're good. I do live in the UK but they should do EU orders. Also try Welcome | The Wood Veneer Hub | Providing Exotic Veneers, Hardwoods & Woodworking Tools they usually have a good selection of veneers.


----------



## Necromagnon

Thanks bro!


----------



## MisterE

Seite "home" | holz-faszination.de

I bought the quilted maple for my guitar and bass there:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...26-bedemir-galahad-2-larkins.html#post4097834


----------



## sehnomatic

I accidentally ran into the only place in, for all I know, in Canada to get the "curly" or European ivoroid binding. They also have a VERY good selection of wood, albeit a bit more expensive per board foot. They also had some black limba.

Under Musical Instruments > Guitar Family > Bindings/Purfling

A & M Wood Specialty







Top: What everybody in europe seems to be using
Bottom: What everybody in north america seems to be using.

I've hoarded several pieces for future use, if anybody in the GTA really needs some Ivoroid, I may be able to supply.


----------



## Necromagnon

In Canada, I went to a place in Montreal, with a lot of woods, and some very nice pieces and nice personnel:
Langevin & Forest


----------



## michblanch

There is a store in Houston that I have used in the past that has some incredible veneers and hardwoods. 


Their warehouse is pretty sweet and they will let you wander around until you find what you like. 

Online showroom with some pictures:
Products Archive - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co. Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.

Clark's Houston Hardwoods, Exotic Woods, Custom Milling, Mouldings, Lumber - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.


----------



## Eliguy666

Does anyone know a good supplier of ringed gidgee? It's pretty much a more figured macassar ebony in terms of properties, gorgeous and incredibly dense and hard.


----------



## Necromagnon

Not sure you'll find some piece for guitars easily:
About the Timber

And I think, seeing how rare it sounds to be, that the price will match... Why specifically this wood? you can have same results with koa, some nice piece of rosewood, or maybe even walnut may have similar looks with a good amberish finish.


----------



## pondman

Eliguy666 said:


> Does anyone know a good supplier of ringed gidgee? It's pretty much a more figured macassar ebony in terms of properties, gorgeous and incredibly dense and hard.



This Co has it listed, so maybe has some stock Big Sky Timber - Fine Atelier Woods Australia

And this maybe Australian Woodarts Bulletin Board


----------



## Eliguy666

Asking because it's very hard and dense, and I find koa's colors a bit gross. Walnut's a good alternative, but still not quite as tightly flamed most often. I'd say tasmanian blackwood is both the closest relative and best replica.


----------



## ROBOTS

I would have to suggest Gilmer woods as well. I just got a black limba neck and body blank and love it. A lot of my buddies at work go through them too and they have great service. I am an instructor at a luthiery school in phoenix so i have seen a lot of wood come and go and their stuff is great. They sell blanks and billets depending on your milling resources.


----------



## pondman

Was looking in awe at this Co today 
https://www.facebook.com/GlobalWoodSource


----------



## zero_end

zero_end said:


> Birdseye Maple Wood
> 
> Ample choices of Maple and Ash.



Grumpy old man. Don't even bother to deal with that old coot


----------



## TuffyKohler

pondman said:


> Was looking in awe at this Co today
> https://www.facebook.com/GlobalWoodSource



One of my offices isn't too far from here... time for a field trip.


----------



## Lloksaadvi

byo guitar is great if you need an oversized body blank

www.BYOGuitar.com - Build Your Own Guitar - Guitar bodies and kits from BYOGuitar


----------



## J_Mac

UK

FeelGoodWoods  seem to usually have a handful of nice pieces in stock But you have to dig through the other stuff. Kinda makes me wanna have a go at a pen or knife handle 

Sherwin Group have reasonably priced slabs, choice of 1, 2 or 3 pieces in various woods. 

Spec Veneers are nice to deal with and will split big bundles of veneer, you can get 5 consecutive sheets from a lot of 30.

+1 for Exotic Hardwoods Uk Ltd | Contact Form not exactly cheap, reasonably priced I guess, and have an unconventional purchase system but they have nice tree slices.


----------



## Taylor

Bell Forest Products Has decent selection and prices. I just ordered some Swamp Ash from them. They let you hand pick a lot of pieces so you can see the actual piece before purchasing which is nice.


----------



## electriceye

Taylor said:


> Bell Forest Products Has decent selection and prices. I just ordered some Swamp Ash from them. They let you hand pick a lot of pieces so you can see the actual piece before purchasing which is nice.



I just got a spectacular birdseye board from them. They're having a 15% off sale right now, btw: http://bellforestproducts.com/emails/2016-05-04-spring-sale.php

Absolutely ordering from them in the future.


----------



## Cloudy

I started building last year and most of the stuff Ive bought has been from Bowriver, they have some absolutely insane stuff for the price.

Fellow canadians, check it out: https://woodtoworks-com.3dcartstores.com/Newly-Listed-items_c_47.html


----------



## elucia69

I too have dealt with Bowriver in the past year and communication was fantastic. I was looking for an oversized spalted maple top (bookmatched). I was told there were a few pieces drying and they would get back to me when done. What do you know, a few weeks later I got first pick!! delivery was quick and the quality was what I had hoped for.


----------



## electriceye

I've bought a ton from Bow River. Just love all the stuff they have on a regular basis. Scored some stunning neck blanks and tops from them. Shipping to the US can be pricey, but the dollar to CAD is always pretty good.


----------



## Keyvanizator

Hello, I want to share this link.
Store based in Greece, I found it while googling for exotic stuff
I haven't bought anything from these people yet but their website has some cool things and prices seem rather good.


----------



## Navid

Another european: https://guitarsandwoods.com
Their website doesn't have much but I have sent them a few emails and they have a lot of wood at great prices and do custom cuts.


----------



## Navid

And another european one (netherlands), their woods are great and their prices are low but their international shipping charges are insane
http://masave.nl
They do speak english, they're dutch after all, just send them an email or contact them through facebook chat.


----------



## Hammertone

I've been dealing with these guys:
http://northwindtonewood.com
Tom Thiel


----------



## Adieu

michblanch said:


> There is a store in Houston that I have used in the past that has some incredible veneers and hardwoods.
> 
> 
> Their warehouse is pretty sweet and they will let you wander around until you find what you like.
> 
> Online showroom with some pictures:
> Products Archive - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co. Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.
> 
> Clark's Houston Hardwoods, Exotic Woods, Custom Milling, Mouldings, Lumber - Clark's Hardwood Lumber Co.



Damn that's some nice wood porn they got


----------



## Samark

If anyone's after high quality quilt tops, Kimball Hardwoods is your guy.
Bought two off him now, best I've seen - PRS Private stock quality

Also does great flame maple neck blanks and fretboards


----------



## spudmunkey

http://stores.californiawoods.com/

They have "normal" woods, but they seem to specialize in colored and stabilized burled woods, and resin-filled woods. Everything Kiesel's offered that looked like this (up until a couple of months ago) came from this supplier.


----------



## Gmork

Anyone know any online canadian suppliers?


----------



## Bobo

Gmork said:


> Anyone know any online canadian suppliers?



www.woodtoworks.com

Seen some decent looking stuff there, but never bought from them.


----------



## Gmork

Bobo said:


> www.woodtoworks.com
> 
> Seen some decent looking stuff there, but never bought from them.


Oh Yes! Actually thats where i got a top for my 1st custom! You get exactly what you see!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Gmork said:


> Anyone know any online canadian suppliers?


www.kjpselecthardwoods.com Haven't used but I have them saved in my bookmarks.
I was looking for Fraser Valley Woods from BC but it looks like they were bought by Wood to Works?


----------



## Bobo

Anyone got sources for roasted mahogany?


----------



## Bobo

Bobo said:


> Anyone got sources for roasted mahogany?



Or maybe places that will torrify pieces you send them. This seems like a stretch to find I guess.

WoodToWorks looks to have some roasted mahogany, I may try them out.


----------



## Defyantly

Bobo said:


> Or maybe places that will torrify pieces you send them. This seems like a stretch to find I guess.
> 
> WoodToWorks looks to have some roasted mahogany, I may try them out.


www.americanspecialtyhardwoods.com


----------



## sfj

https://www.metz-furniere.de sends wood veneers to Europe, offers a selection to buy per sheet or per bundle.


----------



## Samark

Found, thanks!


----------



## MoonJelly

If anyone is looking for a good deal on some curly maple tops, there are a few 3/4"+ thick ones in the "Odds and Ends" section at Maple Leaf Woods (US seller) about 1/2 to 2/3 down the page, only 40-50 bucks per top. 

That's the budget-friendly stuff, but there are a few pieces there that are nicer than average at the moment. Otherwise, their Luthier Material section has some that are slightly better figure but cost 3x more.


----------



## Taylor

MoonJelly said:


> If anyone is looking for a good deal on some curly maple tops, there are a few 3/4"+ thick ones in the "Odds and Ends" section at Maple Leaf Woods (US seller) about 1/2 to 2/3 down the page, only 40-50 bucks per top.
> 
> That's the budget-friendly stuff, but there are a few pieces there that are nicer than average at the moment. Otherwise, their Luthier Material section has some that are slightly better figure but cost 3x more.



Just wanted to say that I ordered a nice cheap piece of curly maple from there thanks to this post. Got here in ~4 business days so I'm definitely happy with them!


----------



## Jack McGoldrick

Anyone know where I could get some nice koa for a top in the UK?


----------

